# Is a clutch necessary on a whizzer?



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2012)

So I'm just starting to make sense  of my whizzer project and I've come to learn that there was supposed to be a clutch lever with the H motor kit I have but i don't have it and I don't even see where it would attach to the pulley. Is this something that was commonly done away with, or do I need to figure out a way to rig something up? -Chris


----------



## Rambler (Jul 9, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> So I'm just starting to make sense  of my whizzer project and I've come to learn that there was supposed to be a clutch lever with the H motor kit I have but i don't have it and I don't even see where it would attach to the pulley. Is this something that was commonly done away with, or do I need to figure out a way to rig something up? -Chris




I can't imagine how you plan to successfully drive a Whizzer without a clutch? Once you get it started you will never be able to stop without stalling the engine and the engine will always be turning over even when just pushing it into the garage or wherever you plan to park it. Yes you really really need the clutch.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey thanks, I guess i just used up my stupid question voucher.  :o


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 9, 2012)

*clutch*

The clutch is used to disengage the motor from driving the rear wheel. A clutch would be best for driving your whizzer. Another way would be a belt tensioner pulley  but that design is more suited for a cruder piece of equipment like a rototiller. Dont feel bad for asking that question. The stupid question is the one that goes unasked. frankster41


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2012)

frankster41 said:


> The clutch is used to disengage the motor from driving the rear wheel. A clutch would be best for driving your whizzer. Another way would be a belt tensioner pulley  but that design is more suited for a cruder piece of equipment like a rototiller. Dont feel bad for asking that question. The stupid question is the one that goes unasked. frankster41




I think that's all this "clutch" does.  From what I can make out from the info i have its just a lever that releases the tension on the belt.


----------



## bike (Jul 21, 2012)

*clutch lever*

Some clutch levers do not have a place for a cable as they were used for the automatic or bimatic clutch/trans


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 21, 2012)

How do I know if that's what I have?


----------



## sam (Jul 21, 2012)

some of the first motorcycles built(they were really just bicycles with a motor added) did not have a clutch---you had to kill them when you stopped.Still they were easer than using a horse.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 26, 2012)

The clutch Arm is the same for auto or manual clutch, in the pic it's part #8.


----------

